# Skiing Japan?



## glenn (May 13, 2009)

Some CU Boulder kids put together a movie called "Signatures" which is all filmed in Japan and may be worth a viewing. I was thinking about moving there to teach English and snowboard, but I've delayed my plans by a few years. Everything is on the Northern Island not the main one. There are huge amounts of unused and marginally legal back country terrain. Get an english speaking guide to help you through this terrain. All the pro's do it too, so it's not a matter of being a gaper. You want to know when you may or may not get arrested, and how to get to the goods. Coastal skiing so bring your fatties and have fun.

The resorts look weak at best and good for days when you can't get into the BC for one reason or another. If you don't want to hike (not sure about sleds there, probably a no go) then I think there are much better resort destinations than Japan.


----------



## grandyoso (Aug 20, 2006)

Just search the forums over at TGR lots of good info... taught english in Japan great experience to bad I was on one of the southern islands.....


----------



## Fluid Dreams (Jan 9, 2007)

I remember rumor from a Level 1 movie was that according to Japanese culture, there are sacred spirits in the trees, so no Japanese ski in them... that means that there's loads of good snow & freshies there for the taking. Don't know how true that is, though.


----------



## rjmatlock (Nov 8, 2010)

Andy,
Ive been skiing in Japan for the last 5 years both on the main island Honshu and Hokkaido the northern most island. I have lived in Crested Butte for 20 years now and have not skied lighter , dryer or the amounts of snow that I have skied in Japan. Its blower. 
I run trips to Japan in the winters taking people skiing and have lots of information. You might want to go to Professionally Guided Ski Tours in Japan, France, Switzerland, Finland, Alaska, Colorado and check out my web site. It will give you some answers to many questions.
My back country trip is full for this coming season but have spots on my Niseko trip which is resort based. Drop me an email with specific questions and I will do my best to answer them. I will be over there in Feb again this season and have some stuff I do that is not on my web site.
Some of my deepest days ever have been in the backcountry of Japan.
Check out the you tube footage of some of the folks I took skiing last year,
YouTube - 3pinproductions's Channel

Ross


----------

